# 1.4tsi oil temperature



## dopeypat (Jan 10, 2016)

I believe i may have a slight issue with my oil temp.
I drive an Australian delivered MY2010 jetta with the 118kw motor, 1.4 twincharged.

when cruising at 100km/h (60mph) the oil will sit at about 98 degrees (which i believe is quite high) and when i put my foot down to overtake the oil temperature will almost instantly shoot up and over 110 degrees, at which stage the engine enters limb mode with no boost from the supercharger and turbo.

The oil level is correct, so i basically would like to know if people are having similar issues and if there are any easy fixes such as changing the oil weight or is it an oil cooler issue


----------

